# My lastest creation : Lemon Cake and French Macaron Tower



## prettycake (Dec 23, 2011)

[h2][/h2]
This is Lemon Cake and French Macaron Tower.. Theme: Denim and Diamonds..

I am not a Pastry Chef. I just like fancy desserts. Baking and decorating them..


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

WOW !!

That pretty much says it all


----------



## prettycake (Dec 23, 2011)

Thank you Kane,

I was just done delivering this... it was nerve wracking .. but it got there in one piece./img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

LOL

You did a great job, I'm sure that your client has very pleased with their cake


----------



## prettycake (Dec 23, 2011)

Thank You Kane,

Actually I made this for my son's school auction.. I am not a pastry chef nor I am in the cake business.. I am 100% hobby only. I do not sell my cakes. I give them away to those who deserve them.

I like to do them when I feel like it. I cannot see myself baking and decorating cakes at 2:00 in the morning or mid night.. or not having my week-end to myself.. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## brown sugar 2 (Mar 16, 2012)

Great Job! Lovely Cake! Just gave me a good idea for a giveaway birthday cake. Thanks for sharing.

Brown Sugar 2


----------



## prettycake (Dec 23, 2011)

Thank you Borwn Sugar...

This was my first  time making the Macaron Tower and I thought it was kind of easy.. So  i will be making more of it to give to my friends and family..


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

There was a cake quite simular to this by a female pastry chef last  name "Reed in the Palm Beach Post a few weeks ago. She won an award for it. Also had same name.


----------



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

Impacting photos ... stunner  colors for pastries  ... very spring fashionable ...

Thanks for posting the photos.

Margcata


----------



## lalmajid (Jun 1, 2010)

i need to know how to make macron tower


----------



## prettycake (Dec 23, 2011)

Make the macarons as usual,   then get a cone shaped styrofoam,  at least 18 inches tall and 5 inches wide at the bottom (wider would be better).  Then attached the macaron on the styrofoam using toothpicks and a dab of melted white chocolate behind the macarons to help hold them.  The toothpick has to be in a slant angle going up so they won't slide down.  Just keep going around,  Start fro mthe bottom and work youway up.


----------



## berkeleybit (Feb 16, 2012)

This is so delicate and beautiful! The colors just POP! Wow! I'm so inspired because I LOVE lemon!

Quick Questions: What did you use to pipe the decals? Was it all free hand?


----------



## prettycake (Dec 23, 2011)

Thank you /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif

Those designs were stenciled and free hand piping using round tip..


----------



## lalmajid (Jun 1, 2010)

thank u so much  i will try this


----------



## cassyb (Jun 20, 2012)

WOW! @ Prettycakes! Would you please share your lemon cake recipe?

Thank You!

Cassy


----------



## brown sugar 2 (Mar 16, 2012)

Can you share the recipe and the how to put it together instructions? Please?


----------



## indygal (Dec 7, 2010)

gorgeous!  Lemon cake is my favorite!   My birthday is next month.... hint.... hint


----------

